# Wisconsin Winters.... Bah.



## Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

Well... we appear to have settled into a typical early Wisconsin December here. We had a foot of new snow last Monday. Temps all week in the 20's for highs.... then came Saturday and Sunday. Saturday it was 38 and Sunday it was 40 degrees with sleet and some light rain. Turned everything into a quagmire of slush, ice and mud.

It was still 36 when I went to bed last night... this morning I woke to wind gusts to 30 mph and 1 degree temp... wind chill -20 below and lower :shock: . Only in Wisconsin can weather swing so drastically in 8 hours. It's not supposed to get above the teens all week with lows near zero and below and guess what... more snow on the way. Should be lovely ontop of all this darn ice.

Anyone else typically have these wide December weather extreems ?


----------



## steve morgan (Dec 13, 2008)

Here in north west Wa. it's turned from our usual wet dreary rain to a north east 40 m per hour freezer. Temp about 25. Wind right off the salt water. Some snow to go with it. Said to be this way for awhile. So much for global warming.


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Here in central Utah at around 5500ft we got our first snow of the year and it looks like alot more is coming. It only been below freezing for the last week. Its been a pretty odd winter so far.


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

we got the same weather here in Michigan ... 18 inches of snow... then mid 40s and rain yesterday... then a flash freeze overnight... woke up to an ice skating rink for roads and 30+ mph winds... I HATE WINTER !!!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

Last year I didnâ€™t see winter one day. Every where I worked it was above 70. When I came home to Utah it was always above 40 the year before I spent 6 weeks of winter above Fort Mc. Murray in Canada where the temps were around -35 and some nights it got down to as low as -50

This winter I have spent most of it in England, I have seen it rain every day I have been here. It has been just above freezing and we have had wind. I honestly donâ€™t know how this island isnâ€™t under water.

I personally would rather have clear cold days like in Canada than wet humid cold rain no sun shining days like here in England.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Mike, Did you get that blizzard that went through the mid west this week?


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Rex,

We got about 8" of slushy snow Sunday night with near zero visibility due to fog at night... had 30 mile per hour winds on Tuesday with gusts over 50 mph ... lasted about 24 hours. Blew the gutters off my house. Was cold Wednesday and Thursday... 37 today, mid 40's this weekend and up to mid 50's Monday - Tuesday next week. Typical Wisconsin Spring  No blizzard here... but it wasn't fun.


----------

